# Firmware build v8.1 2018.32.3 baeb637 (8/27/2018)



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Coming from 2018.32.2
Got the notification to download at around 8:54pm (central).
Another bug fixes update. I haven't had the car long enough to document any real bugs except for my rear view camera blacking out randomly, but that seemed to fix itself over the past few days.


----------



## Jakey (Oct 6, 2016)

I just got the update too


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

When did you first see summon enabled? I'm on 32.2 and I don't have it, however I've seen others on 24.1 with summon in the app menu.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

babula said:


> When did you first see summon enabled? I'm on 32.2 and I don't have it, however I've seen others on 24.1 with summon in the app menu.


Do you have EAP? You need it for summon.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Do you have EAP? You need it for summon.


Yeah I do.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

babula said:


> Yeah I do.


2018.24 enables summon on the Model 3. You should have it.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> 2018.24 enables summon on the Model 3. You should have it.


Thanks for the info. Not sure whats going on... I'm taking it in on Tuesday because my speakers work intermittently, I'll have to ask them to take a look.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> 2018.24 enables summon on the Model 3. You should have it.


BTW, does everyone have the autopilot option in the menu? Trying to figure out it there is any indicator of autopilot being a available.


----------



## Jarrod Skrehot (Dec 7, 2016)

babula said:


> When did you first see summon enabled? I'm on 32.2 and I don't have it, however I've seen others on 24.1 with summon in the app menu.


I took delivery 6 days ago, am on 32.2, and I have summon in my app. I have not tried it yet.


----------



## Jarrod Skrehot (Dec 7, 2016)

babula said:


> BTW, does everyone have the autopilot option in the menu? Trying to figure out it there is any indicator of autopilot being a available.


It is a driving menu item, you have to enable it.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

babula said:


> BTW, does everyone have the autopilot option in the menu? Trying to figure out it there is any indicator of autopilot being a available.


You sure your car has EAP installed? You should have both autopilot and summon... the delivery specialist went ahead and turned everything on for me before i took delivery of mine.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

2Kap said:


> You sure your car has EAP installed? You should have both autopilot and summon... the delivery specialist went ahead and turned everything on for me before i took delivery of mine.


My DS pointed to the Autosteer button but would not push it himself. For liability reasons he said I had to push it. So you definitely want to check that.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Jarrod Skrehot said:


> It is a driving menu item, you have to enable it.


It was missing completely. I just gave them a call and it turns out someone forgot to add it to my car. They are sending me an update within the next day or two that will resolve it.

I was starting to think I was crazy, I checked everything and tried the double down tap a million times...


----------



## coredumperror (Mar 23, 2018)

babula said:


> I was starting to think I was crazy, I checked everything and tried the double down tap a million times...


When you get it installed, it may need a day or so of driving to "calibrate". Then, you'll be able to double-tap to enable it when the little "steering wheel" icon on the far lest of the screen shows up in grey. It'll turn blue while AP is active.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

Just had J.A.R.V.I.S. at the SC and a software update message popped up when I was in the lobby. It was just there for a new keycard so I updated when I got home. Cam from 32.2. Now on 32.3. Haven't taken it out yet to know what if any bugs were fixed. 

P.S. The new keycard was $7.50 + tax.


----------



## Shygar (Sep 14, 2017)

MGallo said:


> Just had J.A.R.V.I.S. at the SC and a software update message popped up when I was in the lobby. It was just there for a new keycard so I updated when I got home. Cam from 32.2. Now on 32.3. Haven't taken it out yet to know what if any bugs were fixed.
> 
> P.S. The new keycard was $7.50 + tax.


Assuming you were at the Dublin SC, they told me it was $5. It's also listed on their website as $5. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.

https://www.tesla.com/support/model-3#phone-key-and-key-card


----------



## G0GR33N (Apr 20, 2018)

coredumperror said:


> When you get it installed, it may need a day or so of driving to "calibrate". Then, you'll be able to double-tap to enable it when the little "steering wheel" icon on the far lest of the screen shows up in grey. It'll turn blue while AP is active.


It won't take a day or so to calibrate. Approximately 15-20 miles of driving and you will be good to go. Enjoy and use it wisely!


----------



## G0GR33N (Apr 20, 2018)

2Kap said:


> Coming from 2018.32.2
> Got the notification to download at around 8:54pm (central).
> Another bug fixes update. I haven't had the car long enough to document any real bugs except for my rear view camera blacking out randomly, but that seemed to fix itself over the past few days.
> View attachment 13781


Damn I just got 32.2. Lol!


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

Shygar said:


> Assuming you were at the Dublin SC, they told me it was $5. It's also listed on their website as $5. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/support/model-3#phone-key-and-key-card


I've heard other people say it was $5 but they have to pay between $15 and $25 for 'programming', so I was happy to get out without that mularky.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

coredumperror said:


> When you get it installed, it may need a day or so of driving to "calibrate". Then, you'll be able to double-tap to enable it when the little "steering wheel" icon on the far lest of the screen shows up in grey. It'll turn blue while AP is active.


Thanks, I've read the manual and I know it may take anywhere between 20-100 miles to get fully calibrated depending on the roads. Looking forward to trying it out, lets see how long they make me wait now.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

On a side note, they mentioned I would receive EAP with a over the air update. Wouldn't I also need an update for the mobile app at that point too? Or should the summon feature simply show up there?


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

Is anyone receiving their updates purely on the in-car data connection? Just wondering if Wi-Fi is the trigger for most of the updates.

Thanks!


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

cain04 said:


> Is anyone receiving their updates purely on the in-car data connection? Just wondering if Wi-Fi is the trigger for most of the updates.
> 
> Thanks!


Great question... My parking spot is a bit from my apartment and I can't pick up the WIFI signal.


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

Hopefully this fixes the completely dead climate control problem that folks have been encountering the past few days.
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/climate-control-not-working-at-all.8392/


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

babula said:


> Great question... My parking spot is a bit from my apartment and I can't pick up the WIFI signal.


I have signal in the garage in my building but I know it's low. Thus, I fear if an update is available, I will not get it. Last 2 updates have been done by wifi, one while at Tesla on data but perhaps the location or a connection to their wifi somehow made the update come through.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

babula said:


> On a side note, they mentioned I would receive EAP with a over the air update. Wouldn't I also need an update for the mobile app at that point too? Or should the summon feature simply show up there?


I believe it should show up, especially if your app is up to date.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

I received 32.2 OTA. I doubt 32.3 would be any different


----------



## GenZer0 (May 23, 2018)

NEO said:


> I received 32.2 OTA. I doubt 32.3 would be any different


Just further bug fixes.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Got my update notification this morning and just installed while sitting at work...

This is my 4th update since delivery on July 13th: 24.7>28.1>28.5>*32.3 
*
1st on the East Coast using TeslaFi


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

After 32.2 failed on my car the service team forced it through and then updated to 32.3. I swear my car feels faster now...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> After 32.2 failed on my car the service team forced it through and then updated to 32.3. I swear my car feels faster now...


You need to get yourself a Dragy.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

NOGA$4ME said:


> My DS pointed to the Autosteer button but would not push it himself. For liability reasons he said I had to push it. So you definitely want to check that.


Odd. My Charlotte delivery dude had already set up every option he could to settings that most folks would pick, supposedly. That included setting all the AutoPilot function on. About the only thing we had to do was set up the driver's seat, mirrors, and steering placement. No mention of raising the ire of a corporate lawyer somewhere in California.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> Odd. My Charlotte delivery dude had already set up every option he could to settings that most folks would pick, supposedly. That included setting all the AutoPilot function on. About the only thing we had to do was set up the driver's seat, mirrors, and steering placement. No mention of raising the ire of a corporate lawyer somewhere in California.


My DS did the same. He took control and turned this setting on and that setting off (after telling me what he was doing of course and allowing me to override his decision--turning creep mode on for example). But when he got to autosteer he immediately had me press the button. I bet they are SUPPOSED to do that and your guy bent the rules a bit.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

cain04 said:


> Is anyone receiving their updates purely on the in-car data connection? Just wondering if Wi-Fi is the trigger for most of the updates.
> 
> Thanks!


The last 2 updates I've gotten 32.3 and 32.2 appeared as soon as a parked into my garage and the car connected to Wi-Fi.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> After 32.2 failed on my car the service team forced it through and then updated to 32.3. I swear my car feels faster now...


Yes!!


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes!!


Are you confirming that it is faster?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

FF35 said:


> Are you confirming that it is faster?


Confirming I need a Dragy!


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

One little tiny change I noticed on the 32 series update from 28.5 is that the Headlight & Fog Light icons are now seperated on the screen.

They use to come up side by side to the top right, now the headlight indicator is on the right and Fog Light is on the far left.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes!!


hell ya


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Confirming I need a Dragy!


Me too!


----------



## ronmis (Jul 10, 2018)

cain04 said:


> Is anyone receiving their updates purely on the in-car data connection? Just wondering if Wi-Fi is the trigger for most of the updates.
> 
> Thanks!


I doubt it has anything to do with wifi. I've got my car in the garage with full wifi signal and no update yet. They push it out in batches, so you'll get it when they send it to your car (at that point if you have wifi, it'll probably download faster).


----------



## Blackspace (Aug 30, 2018)

Anyone know if issue with premium slacker playlist is correct with 32.3


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

Blackspace said:


> Anyone know if issue with premium slacker playlist is correct with 32.3


i haven't gotten this update, but I didn't have any problem with premium slacker playlists in the last update.

I think i'm not having the problem because i used the tips in this thread to set things up initially

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...ur-custom-slacker-stations-on-the-car.107683/


----------



## Calhob (Aug 2, 2018)

The last 2 updates I've gotten were 32.3 (Tesla Wifi) and 32.2 (OTA)


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Just got a notification for ANOTHER update. Lol. Tesla software developers are working overtime.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

NOGA$4ME said:


> My DS did the same. He took control and turned this setting on and that setting off (after telling me what he was doing of course and allowing me to override his decision--turning creep mode on for example). But when he got to autosteer he immediately had me press the button. I bet they are SUPPOSED to do that and your guy bent the rules a bit.


Our DS (Fremont) was much less helpful. They helped us set up the phone keys, then, said: here is your car. I had to ask them how to get the car moving!

They were busy, and probably more so now. I think the most popular new car in my neighborhood is a Model 3.


----------



## Blackspace (Aug 30, 2018)

tipton said:


> i haven't gotten this update, but I didn't have any problem with premium slacker playlists in the last update.
> 
> I think i'm not having the problem because i used the tips in this thread to set things up initially
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...ur-custom-slacker-stations-on-the-car.107683/


I try this tips and NO, I haven't been able to see my Slacker Premium Playlists since the 28.2 release.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

FYI to update folks on my previous comment - Tesla added Autopilot to my car with a OTA update and emailed me earlier today to let me know that I have to calibrate the vehicle. I also refreshed the Android Tesla app and Summon appeared in the menu.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

Got this last night. Not sure if it is firmware related or not. I hope service is open today.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

MGallo said:


> Got this last night. Not sure if it is firmware related or not. I hope service is open today.
> 
> View attachment 14003


Makes my goofy GPS and two spontaneous screen resets seem like childs play......


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok I swear the auto wipers are better now. No skipping yet for me. Anyone else noticed they don’t skip as bad or at all? On my road trip I started using manual wipers because they started skipping bad and someone on here mentioned that it is because the speed of the wiper was slower on auto than manual in the slowest speed which I observed. They now seem the same speed in auto.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MGallo said:


> Got this last night. Not sure if it is firmware related or not. I hope service is open today.
> 
> View attachment 14003


That's a lot of messages. Find anything out today? Remote diagnosis? or get it in to the shop.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

ummgood said:


> Ok I swear the auto wipers are better now. No skipping yet for me. Anyone else noticed they don't skip as bad or at all? On my road trip I started using manual wipers because they started skipping bad and someone on here mentioned that it is because the speed of the wiper was slower on auto than manual in the slowest speed which I observed. They now seem the same speed in auto.


I thought my wipers were the only ones that chattered while on auto-low speed and figured it was something I would just live with.

You have given me hope


----------

